# I'm feeling testy... what do you want to see?



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Y'all,

It's been a while since I did a wax test, and I really need to burn through some products I have lying around as I usually only use the same handful when I detail stuff. I have an SUV in super boring silver as the test vehicle, so durability is the only metric really worth following (I tried to inspect a couple different polishes but it was way to hard to tell through photographs).

Off the top of my head I don't know EVERYTHING I have in the bin, but I'll list below what I can remember and I'll update it tonight once I take inventory. If there is something you'd like to see tested you can send me a sample of it and I'll include it, but I want to keep this down to a handful of products otherwise taping and sectioning will become pretty difficult (also, some areas of the car wear/fade faster then others. I'm also not going to include cleaner waxes or AIOs in this, just true sealants/waxes. I have included Sonax BSD and Meguiars Ultimate Quick detailer as they offer some real protection, with real water behavior.

What I gots.

Autoglym HD Wax
Autoglym EGP
Collinite 476S
Finish Kare FK1000P
Mother FX Synthetic Paste Wax
Poorboys EX sealant (this stuff is old, not sure how good it is now)
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard (barely been used)
Diamond Kote Gold Paint restorer (I may have binned this, I'll double check)
Diamond Kote NanoCrystal Paint Protection (Dealer applied coating)
Bilt Hamber Finnis Wax
Sonax BSD
Sonax PNS (Haven't used yet)
Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer

OK, let me know what you want to see. I'll put a poll at the top, and add a "other" tab for you to suggest (and provide) something that isn't on the list.

EDIT: I forgot a Poorboys and Finnis Wax on the poll (jumped pages and I couldn't remember). Is there a way to edit a poll?


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd like to see a long term test of the sonax pns if possible.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

OK, I checked my stock, I do in fact still have the Diamond Kote Gold paint restorer, I actually have 2.

The above list is accurate to the products I have, so lets say Poorboys EX and Bilt Hamber Finnis Wax are included in "Other"

Now get voting!


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Carlack LLS


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

jag1 said:


> Carlack LLS


Unfortunately due to location I don't have access to this product.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Come on people we can get more votes then that! I’m not doing the test until there is 100 votes.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Have you got any rinseless or waterless wash products that you can test and demonstrate?


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

R30 said:


> Have you got any rinseless or waterless wash products that you can test and demonstrate?


Another vote for waterless / rinseless wash with hosepipe bans looming.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

R30 said:


> Have you got any rinseless or waterless wash products that you can test and demonstrate?


No, currently I am not facing any water restrictions in my area, and usually don't for very long, so I don't invest in those. This thread is about wax durability testing only.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I would like to see a sealant test so Sonax PNS against EGP, FK1000P, EXP and Diamond Kote Nanocrystal. You could test these against a wax too, maybe Finis Wax as this won the wax durability test.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

roscopervis said:


> I would like to see a sealant test so Sonax PNS against EGP, FK1000P, EXP and Diamond Kote Nanocrystal. You could test these against a wax too, maybe Finis Wax as this won the wax durability test.


All the above products can be tested, I was more concerned if a lot of people wanted a bunch of other products tested that I didn't have listed.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*That do you want to see?*

Tests done properly, with a clear goal to achieve something that makes sense.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Tests done properly, with a clear goal to achieve something that makes sense.


You mean like my past tests?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=327618

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356476


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

R30 said:


> Have you got any rinseless or waterless wash products that you can test and demonstrate?


This might help

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=385833


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Well it seems we're close to 100, so once my back heals (pulled a muscle, not in detailing condition), I'll get the test underway!


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

*Autoglym Super Resin Polish + Extra Gloss Protection*

Hello everyone, apologies for being slightly off topic. I have been reading lots of posts for advice but since this is a current poll I thought I'd ask this question here: how long does the combination of Super Resin Polish + Extra Gloss Protection last? Also, what can I expect with Extra Gloss Protection on its own in terms of durability? Thanks


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

ReyIndividual said:


> Hello everyone, apologies for being slightly off topic. I have been reading lots of posts for advice but since this is a current poll I thought I'd ask this question here: how long does the combination of Super Resin Polish + Extra Gloss Protection last? Also, what can I expect with Extra Gloss Protection on its own in terms of durability? Thanks


I'm actually running that on one of my cars right now (SRP by hand plus 2 coats of EGP). I'm about 2.5 months into it or so (applied end of April, early may). It's definitely fading, but it is still sheeting water off. The beads aren't as tight as they were when new, but it's beading still. Car has covered roughly 4500kms in that time, and been washed maybe 3 or 4 times. The weather during this period has been mainly sunny. Washes have been done with the 2BM only, no foam, and it has seen 1 or 2 touchless car washes (can use slightly harder soaps than normal car wash soap).

Stay tuned, this test will be starting tonight!


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Sheep said:


> I'm actually running that on one of my cars right now (SRP by hand plus 2 coats of EGP). I'm about 2.5 months into it or so (applied end of April, early may). It's definitely fading, but it is still sheeting water off. The beads aren't as tight as they were when new, but it's beading still. Car has covered roughly 4500kms in that time, and been washed maybe 3 or 4 times. The weather during this period has been mainly sunny. Washes have been done with the 2BM only, no foam, and it has seen 1 or 2 touchless car washes (can use slightly harder soaps than normal car wash soap).
> 
> Stay tuned, this test will be starting tonight!


Interested in this as i have been using this for years and get about 3 months out of it. I've stretched it to 4 months using britemax spray and shine after every wash.


----------

